# An interesting article in the Globe and Mail from Friday!



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Thank you for posting this. It goes right in line with what Meggie's Mom found out at the oncology hospital treating Meggie. Some reaserchers are possibly finding a cure for lymphoma by researching dogs with the dreaded disease.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Very good article. 

I look forward to the day when cancer treatments are affordable and available to all pet owners and their pets (yes, I know, I won't hold my breath).


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

C's Mom said:


> Very good article.
> 
> I look forward to the day when cancer treatments are affordable and available to all pet owners and their pets (yes, I know, I won't hold my breath).


I scanned all of Barkley's cancer expenses into my computer but I have not had the energy or courage to total them up. I know it will be astronomical. I jokingly referred to ourselves as our veterinarian's cash cow but it is true. We stimulated the eonomy in a way we didn't want to do.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Dallas Gold said:


> I scanned all of Barkley's cancer expenses into my computer but I have not had the energy or courage to total them up. I know it will be astronomical. I jokingly referred to ourselves as our veterinarian's cash cow but it is true. We stimulated the eonomy in a way we didn't want to do.


I can just imagine how much was spent but what can you do????? We love our little furry ones and want to help them. I think your vet should name a room after Barkley or rename his/her practice! 

I sometimes think about what I would do if Mr. C ever got sick and how far in the hole I am willing to go - I hope I never have to find out.


----------

